# Grounding Garage



## Imacarguytoo (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guys, I got a question on electrical work. In order to get power in my garage i had to run r/v extention cords to my garage from a outlet in my house. Yes i know its not the smartest thing to do BUT at the time we were renting the house and have since bought it. There are other repairs inline before the garage. Anyway i need to run a ground wire from the breaker box in the garage i guess in the ground. What do i need to buy to do this. The problem is if i touch anything metal in the garage i get a small shock.  I know i know how stupid im sounding right now.


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 20, 2008)

NO, you need to unplug the cord and have someone wire the garage properly when you can afford it.

Just running a separate ground wire is not code, not smart, and will NOT solve your problem.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 20, 2008)

A cord to a breaker box?
Repairs inline before the garage?
Better get it checked out before someone gets hurt now. 
A shock here and there for you, could be deadly for someone not expecting it or younger, older, weaker. Repairs inline before the garage?


----------

